# Fraternal Greetings from El Paso



## NickGarner (Nov 19, 2010)

Greeting Brothers,

  My name is Nick Garner, I am a Master Mason and member of Omar Bradley Lodge #1028 and Wallace Hughtston Lodge #1393 in El Paso, TX.

  I found this forum when, on a whim looked for Masonic Apps for my IPhone. I look forward to participating on and enjoying this forum.


Fraternally,

Nick


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Nick, Glad to have you with us!!  I find it to be a great source of discussion and knowledge.  Looking forward to participating with you!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Brother Nick!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad to have you, Brother Nick.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad to have ya Bro. Nick!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Nick!!


----------

